
Show HN: N-gram API based on Google Ngram dataset - jamesbhe
http://getmintbox.com/
======
codegladiator
> Enterprise version

> High request volume (over 2,000 requests per day)

What ? or do you mean free version is restricted to 2000 req per day

edit: wasn't this a "reverse geocoding api" 5 days ago, and something else 6
days ago ?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jamesbhe](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jamesbhe)

~~~
teruakohatu
This person seems to be using HN as some sort of MVP validation service. That
URL has pointed to no less than four different APIs in the past two weeks.

~~~
spzb
It looks an awful lot like an email harvesting operation.

